# Altavoces  papel e iman de ferrita



## juanjaem (Feb 13, 2007)

Alguien sabe de alguna empresa que venda por internet altavoces similares al de la foto, de entre 3 y 4 ohms. Me son imprescindible que sean de este tipo y no como los que se venden hoy en dia, y se suelen llamar altavoces de cono de papel e iman de ferrita. Estos altavoces se vendian mucho hace unos 15 años y los necesito porque pesan poco y rinden mucho. El de la foto es de 5" (13 cm).

Yo e buscado en internet muchisimo pero los únicos que encuentro son menores de 5" y tienen impedancias de 8 omhs


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 13, 2007)

En las tiendas de componentes de electronica los tienen, donde no se venden es en las casas de car-audio (que seguro que has estado mirando por si los tenian) que te venden otros de otro material.


----------



## juanjaem (Feb 13, 2007)

Mi problema es que donde vivo, en España, (jaen), las 3 tiendas de electronica que hay en la ciudad dejaron de vender este tipo de altavoces hace ya 15 años segun los dueños. (ni los tienen, y ni los piden).
Es por eso que recurro a comprarlo en internet, en alguna tienda on-line o algo por el estilo.

Gracias


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 13, 2007)

Pregunta en esta tienda, que hace no mucho compre unos de papel de ese estilo pero mas pequeños, el problema que no tienen pagina web, pero te dejo el telefono y la direccion.

DOSBAN INDUSTRIAL S.L. Guadalajara
Tlf. 949213109
Cl. Cuesta del Matadero 7
C.P. 19003 Guadalajara


----------



## juanjaem (Feb 13, 2007)

Acabo de llamar y un contestador ma dicho que el horario es de 8:00 16:00.
De todas maneras si no me lo pueden envian por correo o algo por el estilo no me sirve.
mañana volvere a llamar. Gracias


----------



## RUDA (Feb 13, 2007)

juanjaem dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de llamar y un contestador ma dicho que el horario es de 8:00 16:00.
> De todas maneras si no me lo pueden envian por correo o algo por el estilo no me sirve.
> mañana volvere a llamar. Gracias



Hola y por que no haces reparar esos..... en mi pais (ARGENTINA) te los reparan y lo dejan igual a cuando eran nuevos..........RUDA


----------



## juanjaem (Feb 13, 2007)

Que va, necesito ocho altavoces y solo tengo uno. Es para mi bicicleta, tienen las caracteristicas ideales. Me esta costando sudores encontrar ese tipo de altavoces en mi ciudad y por internet. gracias


----------



## juanjaem (Feb 16, 2007)

He llamado y me han dicho que de 5 pulgadas que no tienen y mucho menos de 3 ohms(o 4ohms), me han dicho que pregunte en la empresa musical express o algo parecido pero no encuentro nada.

Porfavor aver si alguien me puede decir de alguna tienda de electronica de España o alguna extranjera ke exporte por correo los altavoces que necesito. En Argentina seguro que debe haber alguna empresa o algo parecido. gracias


----------



## Jacqueline Dañin (Mar 21, 2008)

si a caso llegas a leer esta respuesta en las radiograbadoras antiguas vienen ese tipo de altavoz


----------



## juanjaem (Mar 21, 2008)

JAJAJ cuanto tiempo, si, tambien en los equipos antiguos de radio, pero lo que yo queria era comprarlos, no estar buscando radios para destriparlos. No obstante solucione el problema añadiendo potencia al equipo con altavoces normales, Gracias, hasta otra


----------



## Traviato (Mar 21, 2008)

juanjaem dijo:
			
		

> Que va, necesito ocho altavoces y solo tengo uno. Es para mi bicicleta, tienen las caracteristicas ideales. Me esta costando sudores encontrar ese tipo de altavoces en mi ciudad y por internet. gracias



Hola, *juanjaem*.

Como veo que mantienes el hilo vivo, me atrevo a preguntarte porque me corroe la curiosidad.

Me puedes explicar lo de ocho altavoces en una bicicleta. ¿Qué invento te has hecho?


Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 21, 2008)

no se si se comercializa en españa la marca Piramid (no son de buena calidad) y tienen dos modelos 5,1/8 y 6 " extrachatos. y son algo asi como vos queres 4 ohms. Saludos


----------



## juanjaem (Mar 27, 2008)

Pues le monte a mi bici un equipo de musica amplificado con un integrado de radio de coche, con su "ecualizador"  tda1521, protecciones etc y alimentado por bateria de moto 12v 7Ahr

El caso es que primeramente, lo monte con este tipo de altavoces, porque rinden mucho con poca potencia. Lo saque de radios viejas. Pero con el tiempo, se me fueron rompiendo (de los baches y lluvia...)

Entonces si pudiera comprarlos, no tendria ningun problema para repararlo, y por eso busco alguien que los venda.


PD. ahora lo tengo montao con altavoces normales, pero suenan poco y ademas pesan mucho. Saludos


----------



## adrianksa (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola, mira aca en mexico(df), hay muchas de esas y bien baratas, si conoces a alguien de aca pues encargaselas solo que te va a salir mas caro el envio que las bocinas, no se si alla llege la marca "mitzu" tienen una bocinas de 6.5"@ 4ohm  aunque en realidad miden como 6"son casi iguales de pequeñas y ligeras(tambien son con cono de papel) espero encuentres pronto y si encuentro quien las venda por internet yo te aviso 
saludos


----------



## cronos (Ago 28, 2008)

aqui en mexico, yo vivo en puebla, ese tipo de bocinas se venden en donde sea, encuentras desde 2.5" hasta de 8 de ese tipo y muy economicas, en internet no creo que encuentres, no se si en españa halla tiendas especializadas en refacciones electronicas para tecnicos, aho las venden.

saludos.


----------



## juanjaem (Ago 28, 2008)

En España no es facil encontrarlos, no obstante ya perdí la fe de encontrarlos hace mucho tiempo, no obstante gracias.


----------



## maxep (Ago 29, 2008)

buscalos como parlantes para tv.  seguro algo encuentras


----------

